# morels



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

OK, I was wondering if anybody new alot about morels, I have a place in wellston and I find a few here and there, but never alot. I was wondering if anyone new when they start to really pop, like time of year, is there certain days do they really pop in hte rain, do black morels come up 1st or last? I am going up the last weekend in april to look for the black morels becasue I heard they usually pop first, can any of you professional mushroomers, tell me types of terain or areas in the woods to look for them like birch trees, dead stumps, dead trees, I think you all know where i am coming from. Hope someone can help me out, Thanks.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

Should get alot of opinions. 
Mine is...around 2nd week in April all the way through May. Depends on the weather. Blacks will pop 1st, look for them in the same place you find grouse  .

Big whites..or goldens I have a hard time with, but have stumbled on a few.

Good Luck


----------



## Wetlandhunter (Jun 7, 2005)

MichiganHunter1971 said:


> OK, I was wondering if anybody new alot about morels, I have a place in wellston and I find a few here and there, but never alot. I was wondering if anyone new when they start to really pop, like time of year, is there certain days do they really pop in hte rain, do black morels come up 1st or last? I am going up the last weekend in april to look for the black morels becasue I heard they usually pop first, can any of you professional mushroomers, tell me types of terain or areas in the woods to look for them like birch trees, dead stumps, dead trees, I think you all know where i am coming from. Hope someone can help me out, Thanks.


Up by Harbor Beach I see them in peoples front yards.on the side of the road.On the side of hills.I seem to see a lot where there is a gap in the tree tops where the sun gets in.That has been the jackpot last year we got about 50 about 4 in high YUMMY.


----------



## Oct.1 (Jun 29, 2000)

In general Mothers day is always a central time frame in most of the northern lower.
Stop by this site and tell Mike I sent ya.
http://www.northerncountrymorels.com/messageboard/


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

My grandpa says "when the lilacs bloom so do the mushroom". Which is actually pretty accurate for yellows. Start by looking in damp areas, grouse cover is a good tip. I like areas with clay soil. I've always had good luck on the grassy edges of a timber with a lot rotten broken trees. I have a thing about may apples too, I always feel like I'll find mushrooms around may apples. 
It's a great time of year to be outside, and there is nothing like mushrooms and fresh crappie.


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

WHat do you put them in when you find them ? Can you just dump them all in a 5 gallon bucket, or do they have to be separated ?? 
Could someone please post a pic of the tastiest versions?


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

Any morel mushroom is the tastiest version simple as that


----------



## tangeldmess (Mar 26, 2005)

Go on this site and get all the info, great people, and there are a lot of experts that will share there knowledge! www.michiganmorels.com
I have learned so much from these people, I now pick and eat mushrooms
9 months of the year!!!!!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

"What do you put them in when you find them ? Can you just dump them all in a 5 gallon bucket, or do they have to be separated ??"



A 5 gallon bucket? My! You are optimistic aren't you!!!!...:lol: ......just kidding of course!

I prefer onion or orange that are mesh, easy to carry, soft, pliable, keeps the 'rooms aerated a bit.

Of course if you are an afficianado you might acquire the proper mushrooming gear. Patagonia togs are the way to go. I'd urge any ernstwhile morel hunter to check out their catalog and the Wellington Series of clothing. 

"The soft, subtle lines of the Brush Shirt offers versatility along with the ability to manuveur freely. Coupled with our Kenyan Pith, headgear unmatched in contemporary society, it will take the neophyte, untrained mushroomer and step him into natural luxary, blending him as if he were one with the woodlands he courses."

$125.98 plus shipping!


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

$125 for a mushroom picking shirt ?? This sounds serious.......

On a side note: A few years ago, while Turkey hunting out in the Greenville area, my buddy and I took a break and ran into town for lunch. We're standing in line, wearing all camo of course, when this guy asks if we're hunters,  and how the hunting was going. 
We collectively said, basically " Not too bad, we heard a couple but nothing came in". SO goober was like -->  
Then he says, " Oh, I thought you were hunting for mushrooms. You know, morels" 
Cuz you know, you really gotta sneak up on those mushrooms, so as not to spook them. :16suspect


----------



## stebo (Jun 5, 2006)

I've had my best luck around dead elm trees. My brother's house in Milan had a couple dead elms next to each other and every year would find 50-100 by those elms all in about a 10 foot radius. Too bad my brother moved! The pic next to my name was taken there.


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

they say dead and rotting elms are a very good spot to look, also apple or any type of old fruit orchards. as far as caring the shrooms it is advised to carry in an open type bag onion ect. so as the spores of the mushrooms can drop on the ground and hopefully propagate again. and one of the most
******important****** things to do is to cut at the base of that shroom with a knife or large pair of scissors.*********don't*************pull it out what ever you do, because if you do thats the end for sure! 
fresh morelies and butter yummy yummy in my tummy!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

GMslave said:


> $125 for a mushroom picking shirt ?? This sounds serious.......
> 
> On a side note: A few years ago, while Turkey hunting out in the Greenville area, my buddy and I took a break and ran into town for lunch. We're standing in line, wearing all camo of course, when this guy asks if we're hunters,  and how the hunting was going.
> We collectively said, basically " Not too bad, we heard a couple but nothing came in". SO goober was like -->
> ...


 
Great story! :lol:


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

I don't go after them as it seem to violent. Most every shroom picker I see carries a stick a knife and a bag.

What I want to know is how do you do it? Toss the bag over their head then do you club them or stab them with the knife, or both!

Too close for me! 

Skinner


----------



## n.pike (Aug 23, 2002)

If someone is in the Glennie area during morel time, give me a shout. I have lots in my yard every year but dont care to eat them. I've tried them many ways, just dont care for them.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

n.pike said:


> If someone is in the Glennie area during morel time, give me a shout. I have lots in my yard every year but dont care to eat them. I've tried them many ways, just dont care for them.


How many PM's did that generate? :lol:


----------



## stp524 (Apr 18, 2006)

I also keep them in a mesh orange, potatoe, or onion bags. Keeps them airrated and may help spread microscopic spores for next years' hunt.


----------



## Gilbey (Oct 26, 2005)

Oh that's right, back to mushrooms.

We find em in the areas that were pushed back as the county/state brushed the ditch lines to push back the undergrowth etc. And yes, some was immature elm that got whacked. As the water disappears and the frost line goes and it gets up to the 50's and 60's it's time to start looking. Elm is good too. I'm sure we're a little behind in time frame here in the UP compared to you guys due to temps, but pretty close. Right along treelines in some spots, and yes, have found em near the apples too.

Never heard the comparison on the lilacs. I'm going to take note on this this year. Only thing I've ever heard with the lilacs is to get out and get some bluegills. But I have heard the comparison to the pats, and this seems to hold true as well.


----------



## dcgreil (Sep 15, 2004)

Mature white birch stands seem to produce best for me. Somewhat of a closed canopy is best...needs to stay damp and partially shaded. If there are white pine mixed in, even better!


----------



## Happy Jack (Jan 21, 2003)

I read an article a few years back where the state pickin champ (really) said when dandelions are in all 3 stages, closed, open and seed it was time to get serious about pickin. I've noticed that is about a week after my prime times.


----------



## swmfdotcom (Aug 17, 2005)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *n.pike*
_If someone is in the Glennie area during morel time, give me a shout. I have lots in my yard every year but dont care to eat them. I've tried them many ways, just dont care for them._





wyle_e_coyote said:


> How many PM's did that generate? :lol:


 
I've got his user name stored in my address book!:lol:


----------



## Frantz (Dec 9, 2003)

Found a pack in my feezer today while looking for something for the grill. Still vac seeled and looking Mmmm, Mmmm!

Gonna thaw them in the freezer over night, roll them in some flour with a little sea salt and pepper and fry em in some olive oil!!


----------



## bloo_gilz (Jan 7, 2001)

Skinner 2 said:


> I don't go after them as it seem to violent. Most every shroom picker I see carries a stick a knife and a bag.
> 
> What I want to know is how do you do it? Toss the bag over their head then do you club them or stab them with the knife, or both!
> 
> ...


That's TOO funny !
Seriously though, if a morel sees you in a Patagonia (T.M.) brush shirt they typically will subside and allow capture without much of a fight. You might notice the occasional shroomer with gps. This is to record the location of any "hostile" shrooms. Take it easy---Mark


----------



## WalleyeHunter811 (Feb 26, 2007)

I carry a machette with me since last year...Had a ten foot shroom attack me and put me in the hospital..and your right if anyone wants to take him on i have gps cords for yeah but bring a tank hes a dandy LOL


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

" When the Soft Maple leaves are the size of squirrels ears" . Or if you're really into it, " The fifth day of 55 deg. weather after the last frost".


----------



## New Kid (Oct 24, 2005)

I also find them whenever I stop to pee. This also works for fishing and small game hunting.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Frantz said:


> Found a pack in my feezer today while looking for something for the grill. Still vac seeled and looking Mmmm, Mmmm!
> 
> Gonna thaw them in the freezer over night, roll them in some flour with a little sea salt and pepper and fry em in some olive oil!!



Haven't had any morels in awhile to try this, but not long ago cooked some bacon, and fried some of those big portobellos in some of the grease, talk about delicious mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## twohats (Oct 1, 2004)

Ralph Smith said:


> Haven't had any morels in awhile to try this, but not long ago cooked some bacon, and fried some of those big portobellos in some of the grease, talk about delicious mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 Ralph, I just picked up a vacum bagger. Did you seal them after just washing. Or did you cook them up a little and then bag and seal? Thanks


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

I can NEVER get enough MORELS,... the season is just too short and never get enough to satisfy the need. 

Butter, Morels, Chopped green onions, a little wine and a BIG Venison steak. :corkysm55


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

twohats said:


> Ralph, I just picked up a vacum bagger. Did you seal them after just washing. Or did you cook them up a little and then bag and seal? Thanks


I've never picked any myself, my ex-inlaws used to every year, and they gave me some fresh. The only way I ever saw them put them up to keep was hanging them in basement with a needle and fishing line until they dried. Then when they wanted some, they would soak them in water to swell them back up.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

My personal observations about morels:

I usually like to start looking for morels around Easter time down here (SE Mich), though, due to the weird weather so far this year, I might start looking a little earlier.

I focus the majority of my time trying to find dead elm. Nice big trees where the bark is splitting and falling away from the wood. I usually try to find the shadier areas as the ground seems to retain moisture better which shrooms need. 

Another great location I found is anywhere that there are wood chips (ie gardens, trails) since wood chips retain moisture. There was a frat house in Ann Arbor that I used to frequent that was good for giving up a couple dozen blacks every year and I've got a couple clients down here whose gardens give up dozens of whites at a time. I just have to make sure that I get there before the gardeners rake them up along with all the other leaves and debris  

As for carrying them use something that is breathable - not a bag or bucket because after awhile they'll start to deteriorate. I usually use a mesh onion sack, though if I plan on doing a lot of intense hiking I'll use a paper bag as the mesh seems to start cutting into the mushrooms after a lot of jostling. 

As for GMslave's story about wearing camo to "sneak up on those shrooms" I wear full camo all the time while hunting shrooms, at least in the public areas around here. In fact, I'll do the majority of my hunting in the biggest downpours wearing a camo poncho to limit my exposure to other people. In this era of GPS technology it really, really sucks to find a honey hole only to notice a few days later the person you were talking to along the trail a few days ago has found your spot and now they'll know that spot for years to come. (another good reason to use the paper sack since people can't see what's in it)


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

lol, guessing you got more then enough volunteers.


n.pike said:


> If someone is in the Glennie area during morel time, give me a shout. I have lots in my yard every year but dont care to eat them. I've tried them many ways, just dont care for them.


----------



## MUSHY1 (Mar 16, 2004)

DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI said:


> they say dead and rotting elms are a very good spot to look, also apple or any type of old fruit orchards. as far as caring the shrooms it is advised to carry in an open type bag onion ect. so as the spores of the mushrooms can drop on the ground and hopefully propagate again. and one of the most
> ******important****** things to do is to cut at the base of that shroom with a knife or large pair of scissors.*********don't*************pull it out what ever you do, because if you do thats the end for sure!
> fresh morelies and butter yummy yummy in my tummy!


What do you mean by this???? The End of what, do you throw these ends back in the Woods....

Mushy


----------



## Mich. Buck Wacker (Nov 10, 2005)

I started finding these big whites last spring where I hunt around the 1st week of May and continued finding them until almost June. But like some others said, with the warm weather already this year I may start looking a little earlier this year.


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

found some nice whites the end of last season, all under ash trees. Easy to spot because the ash tree is the last to leaf out, the trees usually grow in clusters of two or three as well. Yummmmmm. Gander mountian sells a shroom sack that is perfect for totin your morells.


----------



## StClairMuskrat (Aug 22, 2006)

Best way to get shrooms is to have your buddy that cuts trees for a livin to get some for ya.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

john warren said:


> lol, guessing you got more then enough volunteers.


if he doesnt, i pick about five miles north of glennie  would be glad to help him out,, i imagine the line is kinda long by now


----------



## GullLkRltr (Dec 13, 2005)

When hunting in heavy woodlots with lots of fallen leaf cover bring along a small plastic kids rake to lightly remove leaves, we often find dandies hiding there that would otherwise go unnoticed. 

Here's a pic from last year, looks like these were found April 29th. We were harvesting all blacks (smaller but tasty) for 2 weeks prior.









With the warm weather we've been having this weekend will be a good time to think about getting out there


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I was thinking of getting out there to start looking pretty soon. (Not quite yet though.) Thanks for the tips guys.  ........Also what's up with the sticks and knives.......Must be dangerous:lol: :lol: .


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

I here some Morels have been found in the Lansing area, won't be long before their here. April 3rd was the soonest we've found them around here.
Time to warm up the frying pan.


----------



## MPT (Oct 7, 2004)

Don't forget your sidearm when you go morel hunting. The camo will help but the feral swines will sent you out and attack. They love morels very much and will fight to the death to protect their morel patches.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

MPT said:


> Don't forget your sidearm when you go morel hunting. The camo will help but the feral swines will sent you out and attack. *They love morels very much and will fight to the death to protect their morel patches*.


 
I know humans that are like that!!! :lol:


----------



## triplehooked (Dec 26, 2004)

MPT said:


> Don't forget your sidearm when you go morel hunting. The camo will help but the feral swines will sent you out and attack. They love morels very much and will fight to the death to protect their morel patches.


Hmmm......morels and pork chops!


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I am going to get a little more serious this year. I spent $10.00 on a book published by a family that even has guided moral hunts. I'm not going to re-print the book here, but one of the most important points made by the author was to use a mesh bag like Whit said when collecting them.

The author says that way the spoors will continue to be spread as you walk through the woods. Years ago they figured out that the path out of one of their best areas kept producing more and more morals every year and from that they figured out that it was because they were spreading the spores themselves.

His advice in never use a bucket or plastic, but carry them in a mesh bag. It made a lot of sense to me.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Whit1 said:


> I know humans that are like that!!! :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Got un confirmed word today that someone picked a few blacks schroons near MIO, up on MT Tom ,,, ?? seems early to me but hiking boots are packed for following weeks,


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

fairview/ mio area, randy V. brought in one small morel to show to local bar owner friday afternoon, hmmm very early but a confirmed report, time to dust off the boots and get ready,,, ( bar owner is friend and fellow picker )


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

solohunter said:


> Got un confirmed word today that someone picked a few blacks schroons near MIO, up on MT Tom ,,, ?? seems early to me but hiking boots are packed for following weeks,


somebody is pulling your chain ..mt tom is all private..i have permission at a couple spots so i checked today and no luck. stilll some snow around in the low spots..


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

No luck for us yesterday. The woods seem a little "dead" yet (lots of wildlife moving though). Next warm rain should be the ticket.

dan


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

woodie slayer said:


> somebody is pulling your chain ..mt tom is all private..i have permission at a couple spots so i checked today and no luck. stilll some snow around in the low spots..


stop by either the wild turkey and talk to deb, re the ones randy v. found
or go to the maket in luzurne and ask to see the pictures carl has on his cell phone from satyurday,, jack looked at the picture onhis phone got about 20-30!!! and he aint saying where,,,
i have picked on the state land on the n/w side of mt tom and also up west of comins on the county line  alot of state/fed land in that area, have a friend in comins who is going to show me a new area on state land, this will cost me a couple "pops"


----------



## Rudi's Dad (May 4, 2004)

Mason Co, a guy found a "few small ones" Fri am.


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

Frantz said:


> Found a pack in my feezer today while looking for something for the grill. Still vac seeled and looking Mmmm, Mmmm!
> 
> Gonna thaw them in the freezer over night, roll them in some flour with a little sea salt and pepper and fry em in some olive oil!!


Thawing in the freezer never heard of that Im gonna have to try that 
LOL :lol: :banghead3


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

InTheRiver said:


> Thawing in the freezer never heard of that Im gonna have to try that
> LOL :lol: :banghead3


maybe while defrosting it. :lol:


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

went out shrooming sun with kids only found one in three hours very dry should be lots next weekend


----------



## therapy (Jan 5, 2005)

found three morels in crystal valley last fri. and one sun. after yrsterday's rain it might be worth checking today. good luck to all who seek them.


----------



## GWPguy (Feb 16, 2004)

GMslave said:


> On a side note: A few years ago, while Turkey hunting out in the Greenville area, my buddy and I took a break and ran into town for lunch. We're standing in line, wearing all camo of course, when this guy asks if we're hunters,  and how the hunting was going.
> We collectively said, basically " Not too bad, we heard a couple but nothing came in". SO goober was like -->
> Then he says, " Oh, I thought you were hunting for mushrooms. You know, morels"
> Cuz you know, you really gotta sneak up on those mushrooms, so as not to spook them. :16suspect



..... here's your sign!


----------



## GMslave (Feb 7, 2006)

therapy said:


> found three morels in crystal valley last fri. and one sun. after yrsterday's rain it might be worth checking today. good luck to all who seek them.


Holy crap, how fast do these things grow ??


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

GMslave said:


> Holy crap, how fast do these things grow ??


Over night.


----------



## elkslayer338 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well here in Michigan herd of a freak pop up next to a road during the march warm up. but we should be on by may. Can't wait down to my last bag dried. It will be nice to get some fresh morels for they go well with Elk steak. Hope you find your fill and for grins go check out my morel hunting art http://www.cafepress.com/elkslayer/2659638 give me some feed back on the art thanks


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Fresh Shroons were on the menu tonight.










Should be popping real good by Monday


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

man those look great. Ya could of invited me!


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

You found all those shrooms yesterday? If so what part of the state are you located in? not city obviosly but region. I am itching to get out but still seems a little early up here.


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

Just S of Cadillac, we've found 160 so far. The rain today and tomorrow should get them growing good.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

theeyes said:


> Just S of Cadillac, we've foond 160 so far. The rain today and tomorrow should get them growing good.


You can tell me where when I stop in on Saturday............:lol:


----------



## theeyes (Mar 20, 2004)

That's easy, in the woods, or was it the fields. Darn I just can't remember exactly where it was at. 
I do have a detailed map of where to find them, make sure you remind me to see it.
Some say its not as detailed as much as they would like.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

LOL @ Morels in the hunting forum.
Not that big of a deal, just go pickem like berries, this is Michigan.

Congrats on your pickens so far te.

Mattt


----------



## harve (Mar 10, 2001)

found 70 today a little small but very tasty lots of earlies out there too


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Here we go again ! Trout? Morels? Turkey? Trout? Morels? Turkey??????


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Sailor said:


> Here we go again ! Trout? Morels? Turkey? Trout? Morels? Turkey??????


Dick,
Remember that we're retired. We can do it all and even get in an afternoon nap. :lol:


----------



## Sailor (Jan 2, 2002)

Whit1 said:


> Dick,
> Remember that we're retired. We can do it all and even get in an afternoon nap. :lol:


That's the plan Whit! But I want to do *ALL* of it *ALL*  the time!


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

as i am an import to this area i have to ask does anyone do any good in the northern macomb county area??? headed to alcona county next weekend to friendly ground,, ??? walked the swamp at wetzel game area sat,,,,, two ticks,, no morels


----------



## moonphase (Oct 22, 2005)

My wife and I have been out about 6x's and have a total of 740 not too bad so far.3yrs ago we found over 1200.We do the best in old but small poplar growths.The more downfall and stumps and moss on the forest floor the better.Good Luck


----------

